# Vulcanismo - 2013



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

*Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2013.
*

*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## irpsit (6 Mai 2013 às 18:43)

Hekla está a dar sinais de estar muito perto de uma erupção.

Subitamente desde há 2 meses que começou a ter esporádicos sismos, cerca de 1 a cada 3 ou 4 dias, parece muito pouco, mas o Hekla é geralmente um vulcão completamente assísmico, excepto horas antes da erupção. É um comportamento completamente inesperado. 

Além disso, e mais importante, várias estações registaram nas últimas semanas, inflação súbida do vulcão, embora ainda pequena (em 3cm).

Amigos meus que estavam a hikar o Hekla há uns dias, ouviram um estrondo vindo do solo quando estavam nas encostas do vulcão, pode ter sido um movimento da neve ou uma libertação de pressão no solo, a confirmar-se era mais um sinal de alerta do Hekla.

A meu ver o Hekla irá ter uma erupção no final deste mês ou em ínicio de Junho, ou seja nas próximas semanas, duvido que vá continuar este comportamento inesperado por muito mais tempo. Essa erupção prevê-se que seja de intensidade VEI3, podendo até ser um ligeiro VEI4. As últimas erupções todas VEI3 foram em 2000, 1991, 1981, 1970 e 1947, esta última VEI4-5.

Quase sempre o Hekla tem um inicio bastante explosivo, seguido de libertação de volumes de magma bem elevados. Existe também a possibilidade de o vulcão estar somente a passar por uma crise e voltar ao silêncio durante mais uns anos ou décadas.

É um vulcão muito novo, com cerca de 8000 anos, e um dia terá provavelmente uma erupção formadora de caldeira, se seguir o padrão dos outros vulcões vizinhos islandeses. E sem dúvida é o vulcão que mais cinza costuma trazer para o território europeu, mais do que qualquer outro vulcão europeu, ou do que todos os outros vulcões islandeses juntos. Algumas das suas erupções mais violentas no passado causaram alguns invernos vulcânicos com fomes na Europa. Porém, a generalidade das erupções só costuma afectar a Islândia.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2013 às 11:23)

> Filipinas
> *Vulcão Mayon regista explosão freática*
> 
> Uma explosão freática no vulcão filipino Mayon, localizado a cerca de 360 quilómetros a sul de Manila, lançou hoje uma nuvem de cinzas e rochas sacudindo também as aldeias nas imediações.
> ...


Fonte: DN Globo



> Andes do Equador
> *30 explosões nas últimas horas marcam atividade sísmica de vulcão Tungurahua
> *
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN Globo


----------



## CptRena (26 Mai 2013 às 15:11)

Está a passar agora no canal Odisseia o documentário entitulado: "Islândia, a Próxima Erupção"

http://odisseia.pt/programa/0000501956_/?islandia-a-proxima-erupcao


----------



## irpsit (28 Mai 2013 às 00:00)

Perguntem-me o que quiserem perguntar sobre vulcões islandeses.

Muitos documentários costumam ser sensacionalistas ou minimalistas na informação que transmitem.

Acompanho diariamente os vulcões islandeses e sei da história, comportamento e estrutura da maioria deles.



CptRena disse:


> Está a passar agora no canal Odisseia o documentário entitulado: "Islândia, a Próxima Erupção"
> 
> http://odisseia.pt/programa/0000501956_/?islandia-a-proxima-erupcao


----------



## Iceberg (28 Mai 2013 às 11:30)

Caro Irpsit,

Como observador privilegiado da geologia islandesa, e fazendo de certa forma um ponto de situação atualizado sobre a atual atividade vulcânica dessa ilha (e também mais objectivo, agora que passou a «febre» de erupções recentes), coloco-lhe a seguinte questão:

Qual é, na sua opinião, o próximo potencial problema (com implicações regionais e/ou globais) do vulcanismo islandês (considerando em simultâneo grau de perigosidade e probabilidade elevada de ocorrência numa escala temporal reduzida, digamos, na próxima década) ?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2013 às 18:51)

Iceberg disse:


> Caro Irpsit,
> 
> Como observador privilegiado da geologia islandesa, e fazendo de certa forma um ponto de situação atualizado sobre a atual atividade vulcânica dessa ilha (e também mais objectivo, agora que passou a «febre» de erupções recentes), coloco-lhe a seguinte questão:
> 
> ...



*O próximo potencial problema a nível global, na próxima década? O mais provavel é nada acontecer. Em minha opinião, existe demasiado alarmismo hoje em dia. Demasiado alarmismo e ignorância.
*
Se me perguntares nos próximos séculos? Já diria que sim, existe uma probabilidade significativa de algo acontecer que cause não só disrupção na aviação superior á de 2010, mas impacto climático global a curto prazo, mas um impacto de apenas causa problemas na agricultura, não é de modo algum uma catástrofe global!

Provavelmente poderá ser uma nova erupção larga do sistema Bardarbunga - Veidivotn ou Torfajokull, de intensidade VEI4 até VEI6, ou seja, existe uma probabilidade embora não muito elevada de a quantidade de gás e cinza ser similar à do Pinatubo em 1991, suficiente para causar algum arrefecimento climático, mas nada de muito dramático. Em casos raros, esse impacto poderia causar um ano sem verão, semelhante ao de 1816, com consequências sérias para uma parte considerável do mundo. Mas a probabilidade disso ocorrer é, estatisticamente e historicamente, bastante pequena.

Quiçás num espaço de vários séculos, uma erupção violenta do Oraefajokull ou do Snaefellsjokull é bastante provável. As intensidades destes variam entre VEI4, VEI5 até VEI6, ou seja ou semelhante ao Eyjafjallajokull ou à do Mt St Helens ou Pinatubo.

A probabilidade de algo com muito impacto global é quase nula, já que nos últimos 100.000 anos nenhum evento desse tipo parece ter ocorrido.

*O próximo potencial problema a nível de voos, em parte considerável da Europa? 
*
Mais provável é igualmente não acontecer nada que condicione a aviação europeia na próxima década, excepto uma pequena percentagem de ocorrer uma erupção do Katla. Esta poderá ser no próximo ano, mas também pode ocorrer somente 30 anos no futuro. Ninguém sabe. O vulcão é irregular. De qualquer modo, o Katla teve uma erupção em 2011 mas não furou o glaciar, portanto a cinza nunca chegou a ser lançada para cima.

Se ocorrer uma futura erupção mais larga (eventualmente ocorrerá nas próximas décadas, devido aos dados de GPS e sismos) ninguém sabe se essa cinza será fina da mesma forma que em 2010. 

Se for cinza grossa, esta cairá quase toda à volta da Islândia. Em caso de ela ser de novo invulgarmente fina, depois depende do padrão climático (direcção do vento). Se for o vento dominante de leste ou oeste, nada acontece. Se o vento for de norte, pode causar um cenário semelhante ao de 2010, mas nada de muito superior.

*Já a nível islandês*, esperámos uma erupção moderada do Hekla nos próximos meses ou anos, uma erupção larga do Katla nas próximas décadas, e uma erupção pequena mas bastante próxima de Reykjavík (Krisuvík ou Bláfjoll) algures nos próximos séculos. O impacto destas será quase só local mas suficiente para aparecer nas notícias internacionais.


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2013 às 16:42)

Onda de choque da erupção de ontem do vulcão Popocatépetl no México.



Webcam do vulcão
http://www.cenapred.unam.mx/popo/UltimaImagenVolcanI.html
http://www.cenapred.gob.mx/popo/ImgPopoTochimilco.html

Link para uma estação sísmica próxima do vulcão
http://www2.ssn.unam.mx/website/jsp/s-ppig.jsp

Comunicados oficiais:
http://www.cenapred.unam.mx/cgi-bin/popo/reportes/ultrepi2.cgi


----------



## fablept (25 Jun 2013 às 19:25)

Fotos da erupção do vulcão Sakurajima no Japão em Fevereiro deste ano.












Mais fotos - Rietze


----------



## fablept (14 Nov 2013 às 23:35)

Erupção de hoje do vulcão Sinaburg em Sumatra (Indonésia), o que levou a evacuação de milhares de pessoas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Nov 2013 às 02:35)

Etna está em erupção.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 13:21)

É verdade, deixo aqui algumas fotos :


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Nov 2013 às 23:56)

Ilha a formar-se ao largo do Japão:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdofncY72aQ#t=1"]Volcanic eruption forms new island near Japan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 21:10)

*Etna* 2-12-13















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDp-Dcw0Rww"]Fountains of lava: Stunning night images of Mount Etna eruption - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fablept (5 Dez 2013 às 00:57)

Jacto de lava do vulcão  Klyuchevskoy (Kamchatka), atingiu cerca de 500/1000m de altitude.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 01:40)

Erupcão do vulcão *Chaparrastique*, *El Salvador*.

Alguns registos:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2013 às 03:41)




----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

Parece que o Etna acordou.

Fotos de ontem e hoje:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

Perspectiva de Catania


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

Blast from San Miguel Volcano






An explosion at El Salvador’s San Miguel (also known as Chaparrastique) Volcano lofted ash more than 71 kilometers (44 miles) downwind on December 29, 2013. Volcanologist Francisco Barahona, quoted by elsavador.com, suggested that the blast was caused by the interaction of water and hot magma within the volcano. However, the strength of the eruption and high concentrations of sulfur dioxide (a volcanic gas) measured by NASA’s Ozone Monitoring Instrument indicated that some fresh lava was involved.
Elsalvador.com reported that the eruption subsided within 24 hours. Additional satellite imagery from December 30 confirmed that San Miguel was quiet.
This natural-color satellite image was acquired by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on the Aqua satellite.

Earth Observatory


----------

